# Tree border/edging



## BryanThigpen (Aug 19, 2017)

Hey guys! Can I get some pics of your flush edging around trees and flower beds. Something that the reel can go over that looks sweet. Got a pretty maple in the front yard and I need some ideas. Bring on the pics and bragging rights! Thanks


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I think Iriasj has some of the best, chronicled here.


----------

